# Photo Contest Results???



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

Hello! Anyone know anything about the photo contest results?:mrgreen:


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

they're hiding it from us..we have not yet shown were worthy....

anywho I think it should be soon


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd like to know as well ... is it still going or has the photo contest thing just "gone away"


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

thier trying to sell the photo's for enough so we can have a prize


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

LOL

We're still trying to pick a winner. Sorry for the delay. Maybe we'll have a winner before it's time to pick the next one.


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

Thank you for the update OldSalt!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We have it down to 4 finalists, and now we're voting on those.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

you should at least let us see the final 4


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The final votes get taken tonight. And the results will be posted tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

*taps foot*... patiently of course! :fish:


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

pureplecs said:


> *taps foot*... patiently of course! :fish:



ME too ... me too 

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Ditto!!!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Sue was going to tally the votes and she went out of town. TOS was backup and there has been computer problems there. 

Hopefully we can get a solid answer with the totals soon.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is the link to the results

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?p=94240#post94240


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

Awesome! When is the next contest??


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

pureplecs said:


> Awesome! When is the next contest??



Well since it's already the 17th. I guess we better hurry huh?


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm wondering did I post mine in the right place??? I posted in the Photo of the month section but mine are the only one's I see in there in the fish or tanks section? did I miss the deadline for turning them in and are they good for this coming months ... I dunno ... somebody let me know as I'm new to the POM participation


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

hey fish doc did you watch king of the hill last night ... they run the one where Hank was ... uuummmm "attacked" buy a male dolphin. pretty funny stuff LOL


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Joe kool, only the mods can view all the entries to the photo contest. You posted in the right place. You are only supposed to be able to see your post.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> hey fish doc did you watch king of the hill last night ... they run the one where Hank was ... uuummmm "attacked" buy a male dolphin. pretty funny stuff LOL


I missed it.  Knowing that show I bet it was a riot.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

Lydia said:


> Joe kool, only the mods can view all the entries to the photo contest. You posted in the right place. You are only supposed to be able to see your post.



so were mine in "this past" contest or were they a late entry and in the running for the next contest .. just don't wanna upload another photo if I have one in this next contest


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

i guess were gonna wait untill the month is over again?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

results will be posted very soon.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We have a winner!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

darn i missed this one. oh well.


----------

